
Show HN: Pokemon Emerald Emulator - Schampu
Hi there,
this is a toy project I worked on for the past months. It&#x27;s an early stage pokemon emerald emulator. Maps, tiles, animations, warps, sprites etc. are extracted from the provided ROM file.<p>There is a online demo [0].<p>After dragging a ROM file into the browser window, you can walk and explore the complete pokemon emerald world.<p>The game engine is created only for testing purposes, you will encounter a zillion bugs.<p>If you don&#x27;t have a ROM file on hand (Attention, large GIFs):<p>- Warps: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;pYI9ipl.gif" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;pYI9ipl.gif</a><p>- Behaviors: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;isgIRLD.gif" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;isgIRLD.gif</a><p>- Zooming: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;GMqDYKr.gif" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;GMqDYKr.gif</a><p>- World Map: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;HmvBTAV.png" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;HmvBTAV.png</a><p>[0] <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;maierfelix.github.io&#x2F;emerald-engine&#x2F;static&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;maierfelix.github.io&#x2F;emerald-engine&#x2F;static&#x2F;</a>
======
ttoinou
Nice ! I like the zoom effect

------
maxraz
And where is the game itself?

~~~
westonwatson
he can't distribute the ROM (the game data) legally. But you can run his app
and provide the ROM yourself...

